
Africa’s Only Hope Is Industrialization - soroushjp
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-24/africa-s-only-way-out-of-poverty-is-to-industrialize
======
0815test
> Africa’s Only Hope Is Industrialization

This is a common point of view, but not one that's universally agreed upon.
Here's a YT video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsAjHzAGZDU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsAjHzAGZDU)
which explains this controversy in ways that are easy to understand even for
non-experts - sadly Wiki doesn't seem to cover it, even though it's clearly
notable by now among social scientists!

------
chriselles
But will Africa and other low wage, low infrastructure economies be caught in
an automation trap?

Where low cost/low value and consistent/repetitive products and services are
automated and the high end is protected by advanced infrastructure economies,

Would they be better off focused on education and trialling a licensed Lambda-
like School with a nationalised income share agreement?

~~~
soroushjp
> But will Africa and other low wage, low infrastructure economies be caught
> in an automation trap?

This is a good question, one that I'm wondering about myself. I'm hoping to
read "How Asia Works" in the near future, to better understand what specific
factors were relevant in the early economic success of East Asia.

